# DIY Frameless Acoustic Panel...aka "the lumpy pillow"



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

Started a DIY project & I'm now "all in"...purchased all the right tools, including pneumatic brad nailer & staple gun. I'm starting by re-doing the four 4" deep "framed" panels I built a few years ago. My current panels had 4 sides & a thin wood back. I've read around for ideas and decided to build "frameless" panels to improve the performance. I covered a 2'x4' frame with acoustic material to use as the panel back which would allow an air space between the panel and wall. I then placed the frame top of two pieces of 2" OC703 and wrapped with fabric. I'm disappointed with the result...without the crisp edges of the frame I feel like I have a covered lumpy pillow. Here is a link to the plans I followed: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1312693/d...orner-traps-not-fixed-frames/60#post_20271296 (post #86) Any ideas to improve the plans for a more "finished" look? I guess I could go back to framing the sides use the "open" back for some improvement over my pervious box. Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Frame it and leave the back open. With 703, no way you will ever get crisp edges and get the fabric pulled tight without crushing the edges. Frameless panels are usually 705 and have resin hardened edges which kind of defeats the 'no edge diffraction' which honestly is trivial.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

As Bryan already noted, I think you could apply fiberglass resin to the edges to stiffen fiberglass. I tested once, and suggest you purchase a larger quantity of resin than you initially plan, as the edges suck up the resin amazingly well and it is cheaper by quantity. I considered doing it when I move to a more permanent home with a home theater room. It would allow you to not use wood frames for a different look if that is what you're after.


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Bryan - I think I've figured out a good way to attach frames & get back to the crisp edges. Is there any benefit to using peg board vs. some other type of 1/8" thick hardboard panel? 

I've also picked up some vinyl edge molding & plan on trying to glue it to the edge of the 703 & see if that works.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The edge molding will help but still the thickness varies pending how tight you pull the fabric. 

For frames, pegboard is fine or standard 1/8"


----------

